# Help for Brain Lara Cricket 2007



## Sathish (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi friends,

recently  i installed BLC 2007, and i confused about keyboard control.
i dont know the keyboard controls of batting and bowling.
the games also dont have any detailed settings on keyboard control.

anyone plzz tell about all keyboard controls of batting and bowling...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a coaching mode first.


----------



## the great one (Jun 13, 2008)

This is really a bad game frm codemaster , even after the fielding restrictions are over the AI of the game does not adjust the fielding even if u are scoring 10 runs per over...
any patch available for correcting this problem........


----------



## Sathish (Jun 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Take a coaching mode first.




Coaching Mode does not clearly mention exact keyboard contorl for every shot.. 

Any other manual or refernces from Codemasters>


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 14, 2008)

Check www.gamefaqs.com


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 14, 2008)

the great one said:


> This is really a bad game frm codemaster , even after the fielding restrictions are over the AI of the game does not adjust the fielding even if u are scoring 10 runs per over...
> any patch available for correcting this problem........



Ya...It is....Though no patch available.....Very slow game....Thats why I prefer EA Cri 07 for its faster gameplay...

Even if they adjust their field...gaps are still available..And u can hit over their head


----------

